# Non-classical songwriters and musicians who you take very seriously



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

For me...

Elliott Smith and Keith Jarrett are really exceptional.... I value their music as if they were timeless classical composers.

PS....may be the wrong section, my apologies.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

DavidMahler said:


> For me...
> 
> Elliott Smith and Keith Jarrett are really exceptional.... I value their music as if they were timeless classical composers.
> 
> PS....may be the wrong section, my apologies.


There is a whole non-classical section of the thread.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

I know, I realized that after putting this up.....if a moderator could move it? I don't know how to move it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Keith Jarrett plays classical music as well as jazz.


----------

